#  VK0MQ

## 4L5A

VK5HZ    VK0MQ   , IOTA AN - 005, ,    2022.
https://dxnews.com/ru/vk0mq/

----------

4l1ma

----------


## Alex rw9wt

02 UTC  20

----------


## Terry

.    FT8.

----------

